# Acer S273HLbmii 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Ultra Slim LED Monitor (VGA, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz



## Martina (1. September 2017)

Verkaufe wegen Umstig auf größeren Monitor abolut einwandfreien Acer 27 Monitor - Ohne Pixelfehler 


Besonderheiten: Helligkeit 300 cd/m², Kontrast 12.000.000:1, Reaktionszeit 5 ms
Signalanschlüsse: Analog (VGA), Digital (2xHDMI with HDCP), External Power supply
Herstellergarantie: 3 Jahre bring-in Service
Lieferumfang: Acer S273HLbmii, Netzkabel, Handbuch 

Wie immer keine Garantie / Rücknahme da Privatverkauf

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-S273HLbmii-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B003V5M6C6




VERKAUFT !!!


----------



## chewara (1. September 2017)

Regeln beachten , kein Preis kein Name von dir auf Foto 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

